# Girl gets bimax: regrets it



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Bimax seems very risky ngl, even if you have good base going in you can get fucked.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Bimax seems very risky ngl, even if you have good base going in you can get fucked.




Damn. That looks liks the bimax reverted back and became even more assymetric.

Her surgeon is gaslighting her that there is no issue.

Its bad to the point its made her nose crooked when she is speaking.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

I feel sorry for her because she's actually sound cute and smart, but would reject me so cope 🤗


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

*15:20*
what a fucking sick bastard, doctors have no soul tbh..it's all about the money.

@TsarTsar444 please don't do that


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

She didnt really need jaw surgery to begin with. 
Her skin is the bigger problem tbh, she looks like shes 45 years old


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> She didnt really need jaw surgery to begin with.
> Her skin is the bigger problem tbh, she looks like shes 45 years old


she had a bad underbite before, bimax movements fucked her skin's laxity and muscle function


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> she had a bad underbite before, bimax movements fucked her skin's laxity and muscle function
> 
> View attachment 1237432


What is she complaining about tho, looks like an okay result tbh. 
Could have been much better but she fixed her underbite, which is a truly subhuman feature to have


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> What is she complaining about tho, looks like an okay result tbh.
> Could have been much better but she fixed her underbite, which is a truly subhuman feature to have


looks much worse in motion, watch the 2nd vid


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> looks much worse in motion, watch the 2nd vid


Yea doesnt look great but women live life on easy mode so she shouldnt be complaining in the first place. 
What's deal with skin laxity and muscle function tho?
I also have an underbite (much worse than hers) that needs to be fixed, should I be worried about it?


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 1237435


Imagine paying $50k and waiting months for this


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Yea doesnt look great but women live life on easy mode so she shouldnt be complaining in the first place.
> What's deal with skin laxity and muscle function tho?
> I also have an underbite (much worse than hers) that needs to be fixed, should I be worried about it?


she looks like fucking shit man, wtf is this:






she looks like a 48 year old. her male looksmatch has it 10 times worse no doubt (if he is even alive anymore), but this woman looks disgusting.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Yea doesnt look great but women live life on easy mode so she shouldnt be complaining in the first place.
> What's deal with skin laxity and muscle function tho?
> I also have an underbite (much worse than hers) that needs to be fixed, should I be worried about it?


There's always a risk with surgery, even the top ones, loss of muscle function or permanent numbness is definitely a common risk. I understand her problem, she prob had high expectations and did her research like all of us, plus a great base and instead the doctor gives her shit results and completely changes the face she's been looking at her whole life and tries to gaslight her into thinking it's good.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> There's always a risk with surgery, even the top ones, loss of muscle function or permanent numbness is definitely a common risk. I understand her problem, she prob had high expectations and did her research like all of us, and instead the doctor gives her a shit results and completely changes the face she's been looking at her whole live and tries to gaslight her into thinking it's good.


How would numbness make your skin worse tho? 
How is she btw?


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> she looks like fucking shit man, wtf is this:
> 
> View attachment 1237436
> 
> ...


Still breathing bro


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 23, 2021)

just get the biggest lefort advancement they said

no chimp lip isnt real they said

forward maxilla will help with folds they said


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> How would numbness make your skin worse tho?
> How is she btw?


Numbness doesn't have anything to do with your skin, it's the moving of nerves and muscles which can cause bad results like hers (which often also causes numbness), She looks like she has bells palsy with a pig nose now when all she needed was a mandibular set back and slight maxillary advancement.  Well, I guess the doctor did do that, but still failed. If even Female HTN/Becky's are getting deformed we have no chance.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

@SixCRY can bimax worsen skin quality or am I tripping?


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> What is she complaining about tho, looks like an okay result tbh.


look at the video bro, it's like 2 faces decided to fight with each other


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> look at the video bro, it's like 2 faces decided to fight with each other


Yea watched it already doesnt look great but her collagen is what drives me crazy tbh. 
Do you think bimax can fuck up your skin somehow?


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Do you think bimax can fuck up your skin somehow?


There's no reason it would..she probably got depressed and started to eat like shit, taking less care of herself, cortisol..etc


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

DOES THIS BITCH SAY HOW OLD SHE IS IN THE VIDEO?
I NEED TO KNOW IT


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> There's no reason it would..she probably got depressed and started to eat like shit, taking less care of herself, cortisol..etc


Bro these videos were uploaded 1 month apart tho, there is no way she could fuck herself up this bad in a such a short timespan. 
Either the surgery fucked her skin somehow or she has the worst skin genetics on the entire planet. 
Still I wanna know how old she is because she legit looks 45 without make up


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Bro these videos were uploaded 1 month apart tho, there is no way she could fuck herself up this bad in a such a short timespan.
> Either the surgery fucked her skin somehow or she has the worst skin genetics on the entire planet.
> Still I wanna know how old she is because she legit looks 45 without make up


Only watched the second video ngl, if so..probably light infection and shit caused it


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 23, 2021)

If I were a woman the only surgery I would get would be chad's cock trasplant in my pussy


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Her skin is shit now because her soft tissue and muscles got deformed from massive trauma due to having bimax.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jul 23, 2021)

Does it say what movements she got? Not gonna watch bc at the gym but curious about if she got ccw or not bc of the chimp lip.


68218FN395 said:


> just get the biggest lefort advancement they said
> 
> no chimp lip isnt real they said
> 
> ...


I mean her folds did improve but yeah the chimp lip is fucked. Just take a flat maxilla and move the very bottom of it forward theory. @SixCRY what should’ve been done differently in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 23, 2021)

68218FN395 said:


> just get the biggest lefort advancement they said
> 
> no chimp lip isnt real they said
> 
> ...


She also had a nose job? looks way different in before/after.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Does it say what movements she got? Not gonna watch bc at the gym but curious about if she got ccw or not bc of the chimp lip.
> 
> I mean her folds did improve but yeah the chimp lip is fucked. Just take a flat maxilla and move the very bottom of it forward theory. @SixCRY what should’ve been done differently in your opinion?


Did she show her side profile somewhere in video?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 23, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> There's no reason it would..she probably got depressed and started to eat like shit, taking less care of herself, cortisol..etc


Lifestyle is over-rated unless it's an extreme (homeless, drug addiction, etc.) , especially on these short timeframes. She mostly just has shit skin-genes that make her look 10+ years older.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Wtf 
her surgeon needs to get castrated


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Did she show her side profile somewhere in video?





68218FN395 said:


> just get the biggest lefort advancement they said
> 
> no chimp lip isnt real they said
> 
> ...


Didn’t watch it, just looking at this


----------



## No Bones Dax (Jul 23, 2021)

Shits sad bro looks like she had a stroke 😢😔


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jul 23, 2021)

If I get surgery I bet I’ll die on the table


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Didn’t watch it, just looking at this


My bad, didnt see it


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Lifestyle is over-rated unless it's an extreme (homeless, drug addiction, etc.) , especially on these short timeframes. She mostly just has shit skin-genes that make her look 10+ years older.


Any idea how old she is tho?
I already sat through like 15 minutes worth of her videos waiting for her to tell her age. 
She might have the worst collagen I have ever seen tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If I get surgery I bet I’ll die on the table


I'll die with you bro



Spoiler



not really but it's sounds romantic as fuck


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> She also had a nose job? looks way different in before/after.


Nope. When the maxilla is moved forward during LeFort 1 your nose gets bigger and nostrils flare. Just like this guy.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Nope. When the maxilla is moved forward during LeFort 1 your nose gets bigger and nostrils flare. Just like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 1237460


How do you avoid this shit?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 23, 2021)

68218FN395 said:


> just get the biggest lefort advancement they said
> 
> no chimp lip isnt real they said
> 
> ...


even for women surgery is somewhat cope except for rhinos


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Nope. When the maxilla is moved forward during LeFort 1 your nose gets bigger and nostrils flare. Just like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 1237460


Well her nose improved from the surgery at the very least then. Too bad her lower third is fucked and uneven, and collagen not found.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> How do you avoid this shit?


Either don't get a LF1, get a less aggressive movement, or ask for an alar cinch suture in your nose during surgery, it will help it to get less wide but it will still widen


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Well her nose improved from the surgery at the very least then. Too bad her lower third is fucked and uneven, and collagen not found.


Idk her nose looks worse to be, nostrils much wider and less feminine now.


----------



## Dorado (Jul 23, 2021)

In my opinion she looks way better on the after, especially from the side.













Her clearly visible underbite was fixed. 
She still has good forward growth. 
Her lips are now better positioned in relation to the chin and nose.
Her jaw angle is now more harmonious and feminine. 
Even her nose is now more upturned button shaped, it looks more girly.

She objectively improved a lot. Symmetry wise it was not perfect, but the surgery was well worth it overall.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Either don't get a LF1, get a less aggressive movement, or ask for an alar cinch suture in your nose during surgery, it will help it to get less wide but it will still widen


Fuck dude, I need to get bimax because I have a really bad underbite but I didnt know there were so many things that could fuck you up post-surgery.
What else is there besides the nostrils and the chimp lip that I need to watch out for?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dorado said:


> In my opinion she looks way better on the after, especially from the side.
> 
> View attachment 1237463
> 
> ...


i think so too. it's just her skin that got much worse for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dorado said:


> In my opinion she looks way better on the after, especially from the side.
> 
> View attachment 1237463
> 
> ...


I thought this at first too but if you watch the video, she doesnt look that good tbh. 
Her collagen is fried however, so that could alter my perception of her.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 23, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> i think so too. it's just her skin got much worse for some reason


It was terrible before too, watch the first vid she ever uploaded.
Her eye bags got noticably better tbh


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Dorado said:


> In my opinion she looks way better on the after, especially from the side.
> 
> View attachment 1237463
> 
> ...


Gotta watch her in motion, looks like a stroke victim. Makes me wonder if all the good results we see online actually look like shit irl.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

Yo girl if you reading that just hit me up i'll put my ass on your face no one would notice anything


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Fuck dude, I need to get bimax because I have a really bad underbite but I didnt know there were so many things that could fuck you up post-surgery.
> What else is there besides the nostrils and the chimp lip that I need to watch out for?


Asymmetry, nerve paralysis, relapse to the original position, blindness (very rare). It could just make you uglier in general, it's a 50/50.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> i think so too. it's just her skin that got much worse for some reason


i think its because all the videos she uploaded were frauded - makeup, light, etc...

I doubt that a bimax could have such impact on skin


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> i think its because all the videos she uploaded were frauded - makeup, light, etc...
> 
> I doubt that a bimax could have such impact on skin


her skin is noticeably grey in the after. idk if it's different lighting at play here but she had a much healthier glow before


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

actually the doctor says something interesting - that he cannot "tilt" the lf1, and that the way her teeth are tilted, is a teeth issue, and not a bone issue. 

what did he mean? lf1 _can_ be tilted right? (on the axis they are talking about not ccw/cw)


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> her skin is noticeably grey in the after. idk if it's different lighting at play here but she had a much healthier glow before
> View attachment 1237482


we cannot judge that from few pictures


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> we cannot judge that from few pictures


overall tho i don't think it turned out bad


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

chances are that the way muscles move is what makes her look "asymmetric"

you cant really argue on asymmetry lol when 3d skull imaging exists 

i dont understand why are they looking at photos and not pre and post OP scans of skull


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> chances are that the way muscles move is what makes her look "asymmetric"
> 
> you cant really argue on asymmetry lol when 3d skull imaging exists
> 
> i dont understand why are they looking at photos and not pre and post OP scans of skull


There are xrays in the first vid


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

to me it looks like her entire face is asymmetric as fuck, eyes, ears everything - except the jaw ironically

i mean look at her cranium, and at her upper jaw, it looks matched, and everything else is off

her eyes definitely are fucked up and cannot even be considered when it comes to any considerations regarding symmetry


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1237499
> 
> 
> to me it looks like her entire face is asymmetric as fuck, eyes, ears everything - except the jaw ironically
> ...


that line under her nose after the Lefort 1, brutal


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1237499
> 
> 
> to me it looks like her entire face is asymmetric as fuck, eyes, ears everything - except the jaw ironically
> ...


well she raise her whole face to show something tho, look at my avi..


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> well she raise her whole face to show something tho, look at my avi..


what?

I can clearly see her pupils and her ears dont align so something is off
not even talking about her jaw

you avi look symmetric


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> that line under her nose after the Lefort 1, brutal


does the whole nose not move with lefort or what

the lf1 cut is higher than the nasal base, so why is she getting that


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> what?
> 
> I can clearly see her pupils and her ears dont align so something is off
> not even talking about her jaw
> ...


tbh


----------



## Cigarette (Jul 23, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Bimax seems very risky ngl, even if you have good base going in you can get fucked.



jesus fuck the surgeon fucked her up so bad that she even got wrinkles on her forehead i would honestly end my life if something like that happened to me not joking


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> jesus fuck the surgeon fucked her up so bad that she even got wrinkles on her forehead


could it be because she had an underbite, therefore her face was "made shorter" (in absolute values) so she now has excess flabby skin

meaning someone without jay leno level chin should be fine & actually have skin tighter

so only people with sfs & underbite are fucked


----------



## Cigarette (Jul 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> could it be because she had an underbite, therefore her face was "made shorter" (in absolute values) so she now has excess flabby skin
> 
> meaning someone without jay leno level chin should be fine & actually have skin tighter
> 
> so only people with sfs & underbite are fucked


she looked good before anyways this is what happens when you dont mew


----------



## Pretty (Jul 23, 2021)

She probably didn’t even pay for the bimax with her money 

I really don’t feel any sympathy


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 3, 2021)

if her jaw is symmetric after surgery, and its not just her face being asymmetric, and that is a big if, it will take a year for the rest of her face to remodel and match it. 



Mongrelcel said:


> what?
> 
> I can clearly see her pupils and her ears dont align so something is off
> not even talking about her jaw
> ...





Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1237499
> 
> 
> to me it looks like her entire face is asymmetric as fuck, eyes, ears everything - except the jaw ironically
> ...




Source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6037602/


----------



## datboijj (Aug 3, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Nope. When the maxilla is moved forward during LeFort 1 your nose gets bigger and nostrils flare. Just like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 1237460


makes sense because it's moving mostly nose cartilage forward
thereby stretching it out
that's why most people do another nose job after


----------



## datboijj (Aug 3, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> if her jaw is symmetric after surgery, and its not just her face being asymmetric, and that is a big if, it will take a year for the rest of her face to remodel and match it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enough with the drawings
I have yet to see a real life result of completely fixed asymmetry
and not just moving around soft tissue


----------



## datboijj (Aug 3, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1237499
> 
> 
> to me it looks like her entire face is asymmetric as fuck, eyes, ears everything - except the jaw ironically
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 3, 2021)

i have fucked up teeth


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 3, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1237499
> 
> 
> to me it looks like her entire face is asymmetric as fuck, eyes, ears everything - except the jaw ironically
> ...


lol she still mogs me in symmetry, my deformity caused bone mass in different places of my skull


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Bimax seems very risky ngl, even if you have good base going in you can get fucked.



why did she do it in the first place lol


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 3, 2021)

shiitake said:


> i have fucked up teeth



wow whats that girls name?


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 3, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> wow whats that girls name?


we cant get her


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 3, 2021)

shiitake said:


> we cant get her


ik she is still a 10/10 do u know her name tho


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 3, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> ik she is still a 10/10 do u know her name tho


go in the video and check description prolly, also she gives me suicide toughts, those kind of women litteraly hold the world by the balls ffs


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 3, 2021)

shiitake said:


> go in the video and check description prolly, also she gives me suicide toughts, those kind of women litteraly hold the world by the balls ffs


ik she looks hot asf but lots of girls will resemble her imagine waking up besides her tho and getting to cuddle kiss fuck her that would be 
indescribable


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 3, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> could it be because she had an underbite, therefore her face was "made shorter" (in absolute values) so she now has excess flabby skin
> 
> meaning someone without jay leno level chin should be fine & actually have skin tighter
> 
> so only people with sfs & underbite are fucked


I believe thats the problem tbh, her face is now shorter and her skin is just less tight, which looks awful ngl


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 3, 2021)

datboijj said:


> enough with the drawings
> I have yet to see a real life result of completely fixed asymmetry
> and not just moving around soft tissue


did u click the paper?


----------



## datboijj (Aug 3, 2021)

shiitake said:


> go in the video and check description prolly, also she gives me suicide toughts, those kind of women litteraly hold the world by the balls ffs


they still bow to chad rather be giga chad than giga stacy
giga stacy would get kidnapped and found after 6 months


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 3, 2021)

She clearly needed bimax for functional and aesthetic improvement but this was a botched surgery.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 3, 2021)

She needs to move her upper teeth back, remove some teeth probably would fix it


----------



## Kekee (Aug 4, 2021)

Bimax is cope unless deformed.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> ik she looks hot asf but lots of girls will resemble her imagine waking up besides her tho and getting to cuddle kiss fuck her that would be
> indescribable


kinda sad-ish


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 4, 2021)

Poor girl


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) said:


> Poor girl


lol?


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 4, 2021)

shiitake said:


> kinda sad-ish


ig but i can only dream


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> ig but i can only dream


you can be with me ❤️


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 4, 2021)

shiitake said:


> you can be with me ❤️


i aint gay man lol thanks for the offer


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> i aint gay man lol thanks for the offer


i was joking + thanks for not reporting


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 4, 2021)

shiitake said:


> i was joking + thanks for not reporting


ik dont worry i wouldnt report anyone tbh i dont see the point


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> ik dont worry i wouldnt report anyone tbh i dont see the point


honestly the girl in the picture prolly still mogs with make up


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 4, 2021)

shiitake said:


> honestly the girl in the picture prolly still mogs with make up


yeah thats the thing she looks really really fucking cute tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> yeah thats the thing she looks really really fucking cute tbh


she looks like subhuman norwegian or liek actor can show u reference

View attachment 59fd7701dfa3114e2a6b2533d4977125d4-2----.h473.w710.webp


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 4, 2021)

shiitake said:


> she looks like subhuman norwegian or liek actor can show u reference
> 
> View attachment 1254540


tbh i am attracted to every woman i see she is still hot to me


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> tbh i am attracted to every woman i see she is still hot to me


well thats the human instincts, pretty sad how ugly women can still look hot with make up xd


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 4, 2021)

shiitake said:


> well thats the human instincts, pretty sad how ugly women can still look hot with make up xd


ik but ive been rejected by my looks matches so like 3/10 and 2/10 girls i dont even care about looks or anything


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 4, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> *15:20*
> what a fucking sick bastard, doctors have no soul tbh..it's all about the money.
> 
> @TsarTsar444 please don't do that


@TsarTsar444 please do that to foids only


----------



## Effortless (Aug 4, 2021)

She should of asked @Salludon for his mewing technique instead


----------



## epictroll (Jun 9, 2022)

This is the first legitimately botched person I've ever seen post online.

You will find many people on JSF or real self who claim they were "botched" and are "unhappy with the way they look" but 100% of the time they objectively looked better.

She mentions that her surgeon, "in order to correct asymmetry" moved her jaw over by 1.7mm or something. I think this retard measured 1.7inches instead. The way her mouth looks when she when she speaks is brutal, it looks absolutely retarded, I can't imagine how she feels. 

And fucking shame on the people in the comments, trying to gaslight her into this being a "nerve issue" or "muscle atrophy issue" and she just has to wait for the "nerves to heal" so she looks normal. How can you be so fucking naive? Just staring at her with zero movement, you can see her midline/mouth is fucked and slanted off to the side.


----------

